# England Premiership Outright



## Gamblergbr (Jul 19, 2008)

Manchester United  	2.25
Chelsea 	2.80
Arsenal 	6.00
Liverpool 	8.50
Tottenham Hotspur 	67.00
Aston Villa 	151.00
Everton 	151.00
Manchester City 	151.00
Newcastle United 	251.00
Portsmouth 	251.00
Blackburn 	501.00
West Ham Utd 	501.00
Middlesbrough 	1001.00
Bolton 	2001.00
Fulham 	2001.00
Sunderland 	2001.00
West Bromwich 	2001.00
Wigan 	2001.00
Hull 	5001.00
Stoke City 	5001.00


----------



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

I suggest Liverpool will be value bet.
They are good and they have a lot of motivation to win.


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

Fellow said:
			
		

> I suggest Liverpool will be value bet.
> They are good and they have a lot of motivation to win.


Well, motivation, yes, but I dont remember when was the last time they were brilliant.


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 20, 2008)

For anyone that like crazy bet- Try Tottenham 
If they keep Berbatov they will have some chances


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 22, 2008)

Berbatov is not motivated anymore


----------



## limboInternet (Jul 22, 2008)

With those odds you could put a quid on all the outsiders down to totenham, then put a few quid on liverpool to cover the odds should liverpool win.  then theres just 2 teams you dont have bets on, liverpool breaks even or small profit, the 2 favourites you lose anything else big profits.


----------



## limboInternet (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry that should be 3 I missed arsenal... but doesnt everyone. (you watch them win)

Just because theyre close, I want villa to win.


----------



## Gamblergbr (Jul 22, 2008)

limboInternet said:
			
		

> With those odds you could put a quid on all the outsiders down to totenham, then put a few quid on liverpool to cover the odds should liverpool win.  then theres just 2 teams you dont have bets on, liverpool breaks even or small profit, the 2 favourites you lose anything else big profits.



Yeah, Its interesting and also you should put the bets in site with good odds.


----------



## okosh (Jul 24, 2008)

limboInternet said:
			
		

> *With those odds you could put a quid on all the outsiders down to totenham, then put a few quid on liverpool to cover the odds should liverpool win. * then theres just 2 teams you dont have bets on, liverpool breaks even or small profit, the 2 favourites you lose anything else big profits.



And you would lose your money  :shock: 

If you place the same amount on both Man Unt and Chelsea you'd more than likely see a  profit


----------

